#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Beginnende theatertechnieker

## SpideY

Beste,

Ik ben in het vak van theatertechnicus bij toeval gerold,zonder enige opleiding hiervoor!
Mijn voorganger is namelijk gestorven...
Met parcans,pc's,profielen en horizons trek ik al aardig mijn plan ondertussen.(jammer genoeg geen movingheads ter beschikking!  :Frown: )
Werken met de adb cantor 48 lukt ook vrij goed (subkanalen/effecten etc).
Het is een ware passie aan het worden om hierin steeds beter te worden,verslavend!

Binnenkort breekt er een rustigere periode op mijn werk aan en daar zou ik gebruik van willen maken om de spots uit te blazen.Enige tips hiervoor?

Ik zou vooral wat meer kennis willen vergaren over het afstellen van microfoons.
Momenteel doe ik dit puur op gevoel maar wat is de juiste methode om de hoeveel bass/treble... in te stellen?
Hoe voorkom je resonantie/storingsgeluiden?
Wanneer is het zuiver genoeg?Bij microchecks hoor ik ze vooral de 'CHE' klank uitspreken, waarom is dit?

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## RayM

Van licht heb ik geen verstand.
Wat het geluid betreft daar ligt het aan de materialen die je ter beschikking hebt. De akoestiek van de zaal is ook van belang.
Dat is niet zo maar even neer te pennen hier. Dat roepen van een technicus is ook willekeurig, het is in ieder geval een middeltje om wat met de toonregeling te stoeien. In jouw geval is het handiger dat je eens een ervaren technicus uitnodigt die je op locatie wat kan helpen. Misschien dat er hier iemand is die je wil of kan helpen. Ligt er ook aan waar dit theater gelegen is.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Van geluid heb ik dan weer geen kaas gegeten  :Smile: 
van licht een beetje, paar hands on tips:
- Spots reinig je met een lauwwarm sopje met gewoon reinigingsmiddel, eventuele rook- en nicotineaanslag los je op met een scheut ammoniak in warm water. lenzen en spiegels in je spots reinig je nooit met een sopje, maar juist met schoonmaakalcohol of iets soortgelijks, al het andere laat een laagje achter wat vuil weer laat hechten.
- zorg dat je altijd een basiskleurenpakket voor je podium hebt; niks frustrerender dan een zaal zonder filters, vergeet ook de frosten niet. zelfde geld voor reservelampen, wordt nog al eens vergeten
- check ook de trekontlasting op je spots als je ze reinigt, vaak knikt een kabel daar op met kabelbreuk tot gevolg
- zorg dat er een rubberen revet tussen je trussklem en de spot zit en zorg dat die vast zijn gezet met een borgmoer, zo voorkom je dat je die spullen kapot of kwijt helpt.
- blaas ook je dimmers eens uit..wordt vaak vergeten met stofnesten en bijbehorende storingen tot gevolg.
- kabels hebben ook onderhoud nodig; trekontlastingen, en beschadigingen. als het nog niet gedaan is, label ze dan met kleurentape waarbij iedere kleur een lengte vertegenwoordigt.
etc. etc. maar ik weet niet waar je het nu mee moet doen.

----------


## vasco

> Ik zou vooral wat meer kennis willen vergaren over het afstellen van microfoons.



Dit is vooral een kwestie van doen. Plaats en richting zijn van groot belang. Ook kennis van de instrumenten welke je gaat versterken is een must. Ik heb bijvoorbeeld techneuten gezien die bij een dwarsfluit de microfoon aan het uiteinde plaatsen.




> Momenteel doe ik dit puur op gevoel maar wat is de juiste methode om de hoeveel bass/treble... in te stellen?



Ik zou om te beginnen het op je gehoor gaan instellen i.p.v. gevoel  :Cool: 
Om te beginnen moet je duidelijk hebben hoe de bron normaal (zonder versterking) klinkt bij de akoestiek binnen de ruimte waar het zich bevind, poep in is tenslotte poep uit en daar verander je niets aan met toonregeling. Persoonlijk gebruik ik zo min mogelijk EQ. Verder gaat het ook hier om ervaring (vooral oefenen/luisteren/doen) en referentiekaders (hoe klinkt dat bij jou o zo bekende muziekstuk op de aanwezig installatie).

----------

